# Compresor Limitador Veronica



## yamil2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola A Todos Alguien podria facilitarme el diagrama, circuito , PCB del *limitador compresor Veronica*, lo he buscado bastante por la web pero es dificil hallarlo. También les agradeceria si tuvieran algun dato sobre su funcionamiemto, si es realmente bueno o tienen alguna experiencia con el.
Gracias
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 10, 2009)

Creo que no hay información en la web sobre ese compreso, sinceramente lo busque hasta el cansancio y no lo encontre.

Arme este otro y me dio muy buenos resultados, realmente anda bien.

http://pira.cz/hyperlme.htm

Exitos


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 10, 2009)

Gracias amigo de Argentina por la dirección electronica del compresor, apenas lo termine de armar te mandare reportes de como me salio. Y ojala tu también me muestres tu transmisor de FM si ya lo armaste claro. Comentarte que en mi ciudad esta medio dificil conseguir el cristal de 6.4 Mhz para el PLL Veronica, ademas del integrado 74ALS74; solo encuentro el 74LS74. Y para finalizar ojala alguien encuentre algun diagrama de un Radio enlace para FM.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 10, 2009)

No hay problema amigo yamil, cuando lo termines mandame un mensaje privado que te voy a indicar una modificacion para que ande mejor, asi despues lo posteas para todo el foro.

Un abrazo


----------



## AND_77 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola, antes que nada quería decir que soy bastante nuevo en el foro.. creo que este debe ser mi segundo o tercer mensaje. 

Bueno la cuestión es que no tengo idea de que es un compresor limitador verónica. Me llamó la aténción, me puse a buscar en google y encontré esto:

http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/pll2.htm

No se si sea lo que estas buscando pero creo que debe estar cerca por que es un tipo de transmisor de FM como el que te pasó GustyArte. Espero que te sirva de algo.

Salu2...


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 10, 2009)

*AND_77 *gracias por tus intensiónes.

Bueno, un compresor/expansor de audio en este caso en particular, es el encargado de que un transmisor de fm tenga un nivel de audio constante, claro y con buen nivel de audio.
Es muy basica mi explicacion, vas a encontrar mas al respecto en el foro.

Con respecto a lo que posteaste, ese es un transmisor de fm, con pll, no es compresor/expansor.

Un abrazo


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 12, 2009)

He encontrado un directorio de una web en la que hay todo lo concerniente a los kits Veronica: esquemas, pcb, y listas de componentes.
También está el limitador.

http://información.pknlpkia.ac.id/o...y-sw-hw/community-broadcasting/veronica-kits/

Aunque por facilidad de montaje, recomiedo también el de pira.cz porque incluye el diseño de pcb, y el resultado de funcionamiento es muy bueno.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola gente aqui les muestro un PLL Veronica medio modificado, es de un colega, este tb me esta sirviendo de modelo para armar el mio. Aunque yo pienso armar uno no modificado. Alguien tiene referencia sobre este *codificador Estereo*? les agradeceria algun comentario.
A ti *GustyArte* en especial tb va la pregunta.
Gracias Atte 
YAMIL

Hola aqui también les presento un amplificador de RF este segun lo que me indicaron esta entre 250 W. Pero como son 2 transistores BLF177 cada uno de 150 W yo supongo que es de 300 W. Si alguien le interesa el circuito solo me avisan


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 13, 2009)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola gente aqui les muestro un PLL Veronica medio modificado, es de un colega, este tb me esta sirviendo de modelo para armar el mio. Aunque yo pienso armar uno no modificado. Alguien tiene referencia sobre este *codificador Estereo*? les agradeceria algun comentario.
> A ti *GustyArte* en especial tb va la pregunta.
> Gracias Atte
> YAMIL
> ...


Amigo Yamil, claro que nos interesa el circuito, postealo, y si tienes el  diseño del impreso, tambien seria ideal, en el generador stereo, el problema creo que seria conseguir el cristal, saludos
moises calderon


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 13, 2009)

Mira, referencias de ese codificador en especial no tengo, nunca lo arme, a simple vista parece bueno.. pero coincido con el amigo Moises que el cristal de 76KHZ es medio dificil de conseguir.. te recomendaria que primero trates de localizar dicho cristal (que en realidad para mi es un resonador) y despues los demas componentes que son comunes.

Hay un codificador de la conocida *Plaquetodo*, que aunque muchos no crean, funciona realmente bien y suena espectacular.
Despues prometo escanear la placa de dicho codificador y compartirlo, es super sencillo y estable

Saludos


----------



## Redfield29 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola yo armé ese generador stereo y les daré algunos alcances del cricuito armado.
Primeramente, el cristal no es de 76Khz, sino de 7.6Mhz para que al dividirlo por 100 en el 74LS390 se obtenga 76Khz. El CD4027 se encarga de dividir los 76Khz por 2 para obtener 38Khz en la salida del primer flip-flop y 19Khz en el 2do flip-flop, que como ya sabemos es necesario en todo generador stereo. En síntesis es de un sonido y separación de canales bastante aceptable. 
Le hice 2 modificaciones; una para usar el cristal de 456Khz ó 455Khz, que son más fáciles de conseguir y otra para convertir la señal cuadrada de 19Khz en una mas sinusoide agregando una inductancia. No se si sería atinado publicar las modificaciones aquí sin desvirtuar el post.

Saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola GustyArte. Gracias por los consejos y ojala publiques el Codificador que tienes.
Gracias
Atte YAMIL

Hola Redfield29, te agradesco las correcciones que mencianas del Codificador. Yo sin ellas no habria podido comenzar a realmente armarlo.
solo quisiera saber si es realmente bueno o existe algun otro mejor. seria bueno que lo publiquen.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

Podrias probar un limitador de audio que postee hace un tiempo.. lo uso en radio y funciona muy bien.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-excelente-limitador-audio-estereo-17018/


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

Y para todos aqui les va el amplificador RF de 300W para que lo ensamblen.
cabe mencionar que necesita de una buena refrigeracion. La placa esta armada sobre un discipador de 20 x 15 x 5 cm. En el que vi tenia dos ventiladores de 12 cm. Algun dato que necesiten solamente preguntar.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesante el circuito.. ahora donde conseguimos resistencias de 5w de 100 ohms?? 

Yo por lo menos no las consigo :-?

P/D:
Cacho, me haces acordar a la firma de un amigo, lisi1986 del ex clubmotorola, la misma firma, imagen, todo... ya hace años.
Tambien fui mod.. muy estricto lo de mandar a moderacion por un "q" en lugar de "que", humilde opinion de un ex mod de un gran foro.

Saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:


> Interesante el circuito.. ahora donde conseguimos resistencias de 5w de 100 ohms??
> 
> Yo por lo menos no las consigo :-?
> 
> ...


Pues GustyArte esas resistencias si las hay y bastante en el mercado. si se dan cuenta en la fotografia que mande antes, y el motivo de esta dispocición es para economisar pues esta en lugar de una Resistencia de RF que costaria mucho mas.


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:


> Podrias probar un limitador de audio que postee hace un tiempo.. lo uso en radio y funciona muy bien.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-excelente-limitador-audio-estereo-17018/



Hola,GustyArte. Este circuito que propones, ¿Es un equivalente al compresor expansor de Veronica?

Yo, como ya te he comentado en otro hilo, utilizo el Sound Solution. Crees que los resultados de éste circuito tuyo son mejores que los que ofrece éste software?

Creo que lo voy a montar por curiosidad.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

> Hola,GustyArte. Este circuito que propones, ¿Es un equivalente al compresor expansor de Veronica?


No, compresor es una cosa, expansor otra, este es un limitador.

Los procesadores broadcast usan generalmente una cadena de procesos, como ser en primera medida un AGC (Control Automático de Ganancia), un Compresor (comprime dinamicamente el audio), un Expansor y por ultimo un limitador (evita que supere el 100% de modulación).

El circuito que arme es solamente un limitador, en el datasheet del NE570 esta como hacer un compresor/expansor, eso se lo puede adhisionar antes de este limitador.



> Yo, como ya te he comentado en otro hilo, utilizo el Sound Solution. Crees que los resultados de éste circuito tuyo son mejores que los que ofrece éste software?


Ojala fuera asi, el sound solution suena muy bien, utiliza una gran cadena de proceso, se lo puede hacer por hard, pero seria bastante caro a comparación del soft, pero como siempre digo, no hay como hacerlo uno mismo.
El circuito este limita únicamente, evita que sature la señal al aire, si tenes el sound solution, no hace falta que lo armes.

Yo no soy amigo de los softs, mas si haces programas en vivo, tenes delay en el sonido si o si, es inevitable.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2009)

Tienes razón,nada como montarlo uno mismo.A mi tampoco me gustan los soft para estos menesteres,estoy detras de un compresor expansor y un limitador,por eso te he preguntado.
Montaré el del datasheet y le sumaré el tuyo para tener un cacharrito guapo.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 17, 2009)

Si me tenes un poco de paciencia, en estos dias subo el compresor/expansor/limitador completo, tengo un prototipo armado pero no recuerdo donde.. cuando los monte funciono correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2009)

Ja,ja,ja... Claro que me espero.Me hace gracia el comentario de "no se por donde lo tengo"... "lo monté hace tiempo" ...
Yo tengo un armario en casa lleno de placas con circuitos montados y guardados.
Un altillo en lo alto de mi edificio lleno de cajas con proyectos desde hace 25 años hasta hoy,cientos de circuitos ya olvidados y que a veces,retomo, compruebo que funionan y vuelvo a guardar . Me alegro que no me hagas sentir un bicho raro.

Por cierto, una duda para la que no veo necesario abrir un hilo.
Cuando me dan,para hacer una bobina, la sección del hilo, el numero de espiras,la separacion entre ellas y el diametro, ¿Se refieren al diametro sobre el que debo bobinar
o el que debe tener la bobina ya finalizada?

Estan llegando a mis manos,esquemas en los que no se precisa éste detalle y son proyectos muy importantes para mi.

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 17, 2009)

jaja quien en este rubro no tiene sus cosas asi!

Bueno con respecto a tu pregunta, es el diametro interno de la bobina, no el exterior contando el diametro de la espira.. no se si me explico.
En resumen, es el diametro sobre el que tenes que bobinar.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2009)

Que alivio, ya tengo todas las bobinas hechas y soldadas.
Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 12, 2009)

hola, yo arme ese compresor pira , pero en modo estreo, creo que tambien anda dando vueltas por la web, pero no tuve exito, no funciono,quizas sea por que no consegui los preset de 5 M  que lleva :S


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 12, 2009)

Como no funciono? no tiene audio? contame que falla tiene


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 12, 2009)

hola gusty, el drama creo que "era" por que lo arme hace bastante y lo abandone, el tema era que movias cualquiera de los potes y no pasaba nada, solo distorcion, OJO! te estoy hablando de la placa doble, la estereo, no se si la has visto, a mi no me funciono, y como ya te dije, imposible conseguir potes de 5 mega aca en mi maldita cuidad, abrazos


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 12, 2009)

Si te distorcionaba fijate que hayas puesto bien los leds, van en paralelo pero opuestos en polaridad.
También tienen que ser exactamente iguales en intensidad de luz, de los simples leds rojos de 5mm.

Sobre el pote, no te hagas drama, con uno de 1 mega funciona, tenes menos "sensibilidad" de ajuste, pero anda.

Yo arme varias placas, la primera que hice tuve ese problema de la distorsion y eran los leds.

Saludos!


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 13, 2009)

huuuuuu bien. lo voy a mirar        gracias por el aporte amigazo!


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola chicos, por favor alguien me pude decir reemplazos para el IC     TLC272 , gracias, espero respuesta 
              El Cucu


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 14, 2009)

Cualquier operacional, yo use TL082.

Saludos!


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 14, 2009)

gracias amigo, le puse el 072


----------



## falken (Nov 23, 2009)

hermano yamil2009 buenas una pregunta sabes que estoy montando el veronica de 1w y quisiera saber si ese amplificador se puede adaptar a la salida del veronica y si tienes alguna muestra me gustaria muchas gracias hermano espero tu respuesta


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola Falken, claro que si se puede, el dia jueves posteare una foto del conjunto ensamblado. espero les sirva el esquema, da una buena potencia.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 2, 2009)

hola amigo aqui te escribo desde La Paz Bolivia. te presento esta vez aunque con retraso las fotos que te prometi, en ella veras como este
transmisor de un colega funciona perfectamente y estan acopladas las dos etapas, primero la del sintetizador PLL Veroniaca y el Amplificador RF de 300 W con dos transistores BLF177.
Algun comentario me escribes, este es mi correo no leí las normas@hotmail.com
 Yo también estoy armando de a poco este mismo transmisor, aqui me ha costado hallar el cristal de 6.4 Mhz, pero ahi voy de a poco completando mi Veronica.
Saludos 
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## falken (Dic 2, 2009)

muchas gracias hermano de verdad yo estoy en las mismas el problema es que aca en venezuela no consigo ni el diodo varicap de ningun tipo ni los amplificadores blf 177 el cristal pues lo sustitui por la modificacion que esta en el foro de utilizar uno de 4 Mhz que es comercial 100% pero bueno ay estoy buscando como arreglarmelas con lo que me falta espero terminarlo lo mas pronto posible cualquier cosa te comento y espero igual de tu parte gracias amigo se despíde

Falken


----------



## albecar29 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola a todos. Quisiera pedirle a Redfield29, que si podría publicar las modificaciones que hizo del generador estéreo, sobretodo por la inductancia añadida y si le funcionó bien o mal. Yo acabo de montarlo y la verdad es que andar muy muy bien no anda. He podido encontarr los cristales de 7,6 Mhz., con lo que tengo las señales de 38khz y 19khz ok., pero por no tener osciloscopio no tengo noción clara de si es o no cuadrada. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## djmyky (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola YAMIL NOGALES esta interesante la polarizacion con las resistencias de carbon para la suma de potencias en el amplificador de 300 wts  pero me intriga la polarizacion de GATE de los transistores como se llegan a polarizar  ya que estas enbiando a masa con los chokes bf 3   osea no hay tension alguna en dc lo suficiente para polarizarlos y lo otro en la salida usas condesadores ceramicos  y con 300wats  estos llegan a volar   en verdad funciona  el ampli?  disculpa por salirme del tema comprensor ?


----------



## adrian sala (May 29, 2011)

Hola

Yo también estoy armando el code estéreo que posteo Yamil2009 y armo Redfield29 y quisiera ver una foto del que modifico el amigo Redfield29para asegurarme que lo puedo hacer andar, tengo unas dudas y quisiera que comentara sus modificaciones y pido me digan si es necesario poner resistencias del %1 o las de %5 es suficiente ya que el esquema no especifica.

albecar29 has podido hacer andar este code?
Saludos y espero puedan sacarme de dudas ya que tengo otras preguntas también sobre este code.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

estoy parado con el code por falta del cristal, no consigo el de 7,6MHz. me gustaria saber si alguien a echo la modificaccion que comento Redfield29 para usar el cristal de 456Khz ó 455Khz.
tambien me interesa la modificacion que comento con respecto de convertir la señal cuadrada de 19Khz en una mas sinusoide agregando una inductancia.

Subo un foto de mi placa a media ahora con todo lo que pude reciclar, lo faltante tengo que comprarlo.
espero alguien pueda ayudarme.

Muchas gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 26, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Compañeros
> 
> estoy parado con el code por falta del cristal, no consigo el de 7,6MHz. me gustaria saber si alguien a echo la modificaccion que comento Redfield29 para usar el cristal de 456Khz ó 455Khz.
> tambien me interesa la modificacion que comento con respecto de convertir la señal cuadrada de 19Khz en una mas sinusoide agregando una inductancia.
> ...



Saludos a todos, quiero prguntarte Adrian Sala si ya terminaste el codificador stereo, que tal es la calidad de sonido y la separacion de canales... gracias...


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola Marin7878

mira mi placa sigue igual tal cual la foto, quede varado hay y no salí mas por lo ya anteriormente comentado, según tengo entendido el señor Redfield29 es el que lo ha terminado y suena bien según sus palabras, tengo barias placa paradas por falta de cristal o resistencias del %1 inconseguible, pero me gusta tanto montar lacas que primero empieso por la placa y después veo lo que consigo.

subo este code stereo que me paso un amigo, es mucho mas sencillo y simple, lo subo para que lo vean.

Suerte y espero puedas concretar tu code.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ago 26, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Marin7878
> 
> mira mi placa sigue igual tal cual la foto, quede varado hay y no salí mas por lo ya anteriormente comentado, según tengo entendido el señor Redfield29 es el que lo ha terminado y suena bien según sus palabras, tengo barias placa paradas por falta de cristal o resistencias del %1 inconseguible, pero me gusta tanto montar lacas que primero empieso por la placa y después veo lo que consigo.
> 
> ...



Pero al final... ¿No conseguiste los valores de las resistencias, asociando? Creia que lo llevabas bien.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola Tiago

compre unas resistencias con valores multiplos del %1, pero las otras :
5K36
22K6
49K9
33K2
10K5
me salían muy caro ya que tenia que comprar dos valores para formar uno y si o si me vendían 10 unidades por valor, o sea que se iba a las nubes toda esa cantidad de resistencias que me iban a sobrar un montón y no justificaba el gasto,
quedo a la espera de que algún día se puedan conseguir los valores justos.
Saludos!


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 27, 2011)

Sludos a todos, 
Adrian disculpa la molestia necsito saber cuanto mide la placa que es lo unico que me falta, te informo que el cristal de 7.6 mhz lo consigui en uno de esos transmisores fm mp3  de carro de los que tienen 4 frecuencias prefijadas, trata de conseguir uno de esos  y asi no tienes que hacer modificacion alguna...


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola Marin7878

la placa no tiene enmarcado, pero de pista a pista mas o menos de 6,5cm a 13,5cm.
Gracias por el dato me pondré en campaña de buscar el cristal por ese lado.

Saludos!


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 27, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Marin7878
> 
> la placa no tiene enmarcado, pero de pista a pista mas o menos de 6,5cm a 13,5cm.
> Gracias por el dato me pondré en campaña de buscar el cristal por ese lado.
> ...



Ok muchas gracias Adrian voy a empezar de una vez, en lo que la tenga listo tratare de poner fotos y les comento que tal trabaja, saludos....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2011)

!Holá a todos muchachos , saludos ! Una sugerencia para quem no conseguir sacar el cristal de 7,6 Mhz. construir un oscilador a transistor (BF494) mas un ressonador ceramico de 456Khz ( este puede ser sacado de um viejo controle remoto ),despues dividir por 6 con un CD4018 asi tenermos los 76Khz deseados .
!Buena suerte a todos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 6, 2011)

gracias por el dato. yo he conseguido el cristal en uno de esos aparatitos para auto. tengo terminado el code y andando. con varias dudas. separa bien y da piloto estereo. eso todo bien. el asunto es que el sonido es muy bajo y algo distorcionado. tiene los 741 y suena bien hasta la entrada del 4 66 igualmente los voy a cambiar por los tl 81. tambien pense que podria amplificar la señal multiplexada antes de mandarla al tx. escucho sugerencias para poder solucionar el funcionamiento de este code. gracias y saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

Bueno despues de tanto tiempo de buscar algo mal en la placa o componentes no he podido lograr que ande bien, a la basura.

asi que decidi armar otro, aca esta la placa en crudo, todavia hay que separar pistas, la impresora donde hice el circuito esta mal y me quedaron salpicones y pistas juntas, pero nada que no pueda arreglar con un cuter (trinqueta, hoja con filo tipo oficina)
acá les dejo el comienzo, despues si anda subo lo demas.

Saludos!

aca subo la placa terminada del code que no me andubo, talvez sean que en algunos casos no tenia capacitores stiroflex y puse ceramicos? en fin, el asunto es que no andubo.


----------



## Marin7878 (Nov 7, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Compañeros
> 
> Bueno despues de tanto tiempo de buscar algo mal en la placa o componentes no he podido lograr que ande bien, a la basura.
> 
> ...



Saludos, Adrian te cuento que yo tambien armé ese codre estereo y en realidad no me funcionó, no encendia el piloto de estereo pero si la separacion de canales y un buen audio revise varias veces es circuito pero nada hasta que me canse.... en lo que puedas sube el diagrama del que estas haciendo para ver si me funciona, gracias.. saludos.....


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola Marin7878

Es todo un tema con este code, ahora entre el tuyo que tiene buen sonido y el mio que si enciende el piloto estereo podemos juntarlas y de las dos hacemos una ja ja ja!, paso el link de donde sauqé el code que estoy armando ahora, pero tambien me esta entrando la duda de por que al mio le anda una parte y al tuyo la otra, talvez sean los conponentes de distintas fabricas, hasme un favor y sube una foto de buena calidad de tu placa para que le eche un vistazo y poder comparar, por aí en una de esas logre acerlo andar si encuentro discrepancias entre las placas y sus componentes.
te cuento que este code nuevo lleva casi los mismos conponentes, inclusive los mismos integrados y cristal, por eso decidí armarlo ya que contaba con el cristal de 7,6 mhz y los integrados, el diagrama es similar.
Link code:http://vrtp.ru/index.php?act=categories&CODE=article&article=292

Saludos!


----------



## dionnisnavarro (Nov 7, 2011)

<em>Me interesa el tema </em>


----------



## lahormiga (Dic 10, 2011)

Les dejo aqui el esquema del generador so de veronica... que sinceramente no recuerdo donde lo conseguí, aunque yo tengo un problema con el y es que usa un cristal de 4.864MHz y no he conseguido ese vendito coso, si alguien me puede ayudar a modificar lo para que trabaje con uno de 38KHz se lo agradezco mucho



perdon aca esta el archivo en este enlace...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/

en la pagina 47 de este post



perdón es que soy nuevo en esto así que ando mas enredado que hilo en pata de pollo... jejejej


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 14, 2012)

GustyArte dijo:


> Creo que no hay información en la web sobre ese compreso, sinceramente lo busque hasta el cansancio y no lo encontre.
> 
> Arme este otro y me dio muy buenos resultados, realmente anda bien.
> 
> ...



una consulta,, y si quiero modificar los valores de esos presset, como hago,,, yo quisiera un compresor con potenciometros algo fácil se usar y modificar, habrá alguno


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> una consulta,, y si quiero modificar los valores de esos presset, como hago,,, yo quisiera un compresor con potenciometros algo fácil se usar y modificar, habrá alguno



Darioreyes, ¿Lo que quieres es convertir los preset del coder de pira.cz en potenciometros externos?

Saludos.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 14, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Darioreyes, ¿Lo que quieres es convertir los preset del coder de pira.cz en potenciometros externos?
> 
> Saludos.



he mmm... quisiera que sea como estos: 






que tenga los potenciometros para regular los parametros


----------



## crimson (Ago 14, 2012)

Hay un compresor con potes acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/index2.html
en el post #26.
Saludos C


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2012)

Si, no sé porque he dicho coder cuando es un compresor, en todo caso, sustituyes los preset por potenciómetros lineales y ya está. No hay mas misterio.

Saludos.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 14, 2012)

buneo ahi me puse a leer el limitador,, no hay que confundir limitador con compresor,,, pero bueno capas ese limitador anda bien....


----------



## tiago (Ago 15, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> buneo ahi me puse a leer el limitador,, no hay que confundir limitador con compresor,,, pero bueno capas ese limitador anda bien....



Dario, el circuito de pira.cz es un compresor con limitador. El ajuste del compresor es engorroso, si tienes algún problema te publico unos pasos sencillos para ajustarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 15, 2012)

Aca encontre un compresor en la web como el que yo quiero. la verdad no se si funcionara... me voy a poner a estudiarlo... y sacar el costo del mismo...

http://mnats.net/what_compressor.html

mnats.net/what_compressor.html


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 16, 2012)

amigo ese enlace no sirve...saludos...


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 16, 2012)

Marin7878 dijo:


> amigo ese enlace no sirve...saludos...




http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/ssl/ssl.htm

ese es mira... ya ise todo el pedido de elementos


----------



## piojo (Oct 4, 2012)

hola amigos del foro , les cuento que arme dos unidades del compresor limitador de pira.cz y funcionaron ,  en uno use un fet bf245 y otro  con mpf 102  con este ultimo mejor resultado , la parte limitadora  y el recorte hf funciona muy bien lo unico que no me gusto mucho la parte de compresion los temas que tienen bajo nivel no los levanta mucho , me registre en el foro y consulte y el administrador me dijo que podia ser por el operacional que yo use ( tl072 ) y el circuito original lleva un tlc 272 que por lo que me comentó es un operacional que trabaja con fuente simple y aparentemente tendria mas ganancia  que el tl 072 que es para funcionar con fuente simetrica ,si alguien tiene algun aporte de experiencias seran bienvenidos .
Entonces comence a buscar en la web y conseguí el circuito electrico de compresor limitador veronica, creo es el mismo circuito que se vende en europa como nrg kit compresor pro3  que aparentemente es mas completo utiliza mas integrados y componentes y aparte tiene el efecto de estereo expand  si algun colega posee el pcb de este circuito se lo agradecería ya que no he experimentado mucho con los soft de diseño . aqui les subo el electrico para el que quiera experimentar . saludos a la gente del foro y quedo a la espera de algun comentario .


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 7, 2012)

El compresor Pira y el Veronica son muy parecidos, en que usan un JFET para control de la ganancia. Si no te amplifica lo suficiente las canciones que suenan más flojas, prueba a incrementar el  volumen de entrada, así trabajará reduciendo la ganancia de los temas que suenan más fuerte. 
Aún así, los compresores con JFET que he experimentado, he encontrado que son más propensos a distorsionar si te pasas con el volumen de entrada porque tienen poco margen de control dinámico, y por otra parte, son más ruidosos cuando están a máxima ganancia.

Uno de los que mejor me ha funcionado es el limitador de Mark Weiss: http://72.52.208.92/~gbpprorg/lpfm/Stereo-Limiter.htm que funciona en modo feedback y usa led-fotoresistencia para el control de ganancia. Tiene muy baja distorsión y bajo ruido (depende de los operacionales que uses). Es de lo más transparente que existe. Lo puse en una pequeña emisora de pueblo (el procesador completo incluyó: AGC de entrada - preénfasis - limitador final), al poco tiempo teníamos una audiencia consolidada, entre otras cosas por el sonido limpio y claro (aunque no fuese tan potente como las emisoras de la ciudad).


----------



## piojo (Oct 8, 2012)

hola gatxan este circuito lo vi hace unos años cuando la pagina de este señor estaba activa pero pensé que era un poco antiguo por eso no lo armé  , ademas por ahí leí que que los compresores ópticos tenía un tiempo de ataque un poco lento pero lo bueno era  la baja distorsión  como vos comentas  bueno sera cosa de poner manos a la obra , gracias por contestar y compartir tu experiencia , estamos en contacto por cualquier inquietud . atte.-


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 9, 2012)

Sí, los compresores ópticos son lentos debido a la fotoresistencia, pero en concreto son lentas para recuperar resistencia al pasar de luz a oscuridad, al contrario, bajan su resistencia de forma muy rápida (1 o 2 milisegundos), con lo que todavía valen para compresores-limitadores. Yo usé un led rojo de alta luminosidad de 5mm acoplado con una LDR del mismo tamaño (encerrados en un tubo opaco). Con 20 mA en el Led obtuve una R de 150 Ohms ó menos en la LDR.


----------



## piojo (Oct 22, 2012)

hola gatxan ,  queía preguntar si tiene el pcb del limitador óptico que mencionas arriba , te agradecería si lo subes para mi y todo aquel que pueda estar interezado en realizar el montaje , desde ya muchas gracias .-


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola, siento no haberte respondido antes, paso poco por el foro. 
El limitador lo hice de modo experimental en una placa de topos, pero al final se quedó así definitivamente, por lo que no tengo ninguna PCB diseñada. Te recomiendo que lo experimentes primero en una protoboard, por si te apetece modificar el circuito para los componentes que vayas a usar.

Saludos


----------



## piojo (Nov 1, 2012)

muchas gracias amigo por tu molestia .cualquier inconveniente con los componentes te consulto , un abrazo grande . claudio -


----------



## radium98 (Sep 15, 2019)

*Compresor Limitador Veronica*


----------



## Charry427 (Sep 22, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> *Compresor Limitador Veronica*


Hola, que tal el compresor limitador veronica?
Tienes el pcb?


----------



## radium98 (Sep 23, 2019)

sólo fotos que encontré.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 19, 2019)

manual del compresor


----------

